# Flat Warts



## tottui (Jun 19, 2007)

Does anybody has them??? Ive had flat warts on my forehead for like 1 1/2yrs or more.... at first I only had a few and then they kept like multiplying!.. At first I though it was acne but my derm. told me they were flat warts. I asked him for a medicine or something and he told me that there was no medicine but he recommended to try Aldara (for genital warts) and he told me to put it on my forehead... It did nothing... I was really really really frustreated because they look awfaul! They covered all my forehead and I had a few on my chin. Then like 2 or 3 weeks ago out of the blue they got really red and started itching alot... and then one morning I woke up and they were going... not like completly gone but most of them. They are still there but arent that noticible.

I google it and I read that they come ago, and that there isnt any treatment. But I just wanted to know if anyone here has them or know a little more about it. Since they arent that noticible Im kinda happy but Im still scared... and paranoid (since I saw a new one that wasnt there) that they will come back because it was really frustrating me to the point where I cried!... I tried to get bangs on my hair to try and cover them.. but they didnt suit me! lol

Thanks in advanced for any help!


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Oct 15, 2007)

I have them, and I hate them.

They're not really noticeable to anyone but me, though I think it makes my skin texture a little rougher overall. They usually .... migrate around on my face. Sometimes, they're more active on the left, or the right, or my forehead, or my chin. When they are what I call in their "active" phase, they get a little more swollen. I've tried several times to extract them, because they usually have something inside of them, but they aren't at all like pimples. They take forever to heal once I've dug out the root of them, so I don't do it often, and I don't recommend doing it. 

I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who gets them. Like I said, they're not really noticeable to anyone but me, but I abhor them and would love to know if anyone else out there has gotten them and found any successful treatment.

I've been considering laser resurfacing. I'm wondering if a blast of laser would get rid of them.


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Oct 19, 2007)

I've been doing a little researching on the net, because I have an outbreak of them on my forehead. I don't usually get them there, but I have like 6 of them. 

Apparently, salicylic acid is the first line of defense. I had an acne treatment gel by Mary Kay in my medicine cabinet, so on instinct, I used that a couple days ago on my forehead and it's definitely doing something to the warts. They're clearing quickly. 

Then I looked online and found out that it's true, salicylic acid IS the first line of defense for flat warts on the face. Happy day. So I did an aspirin mask today, too. Their days are numbered.

I agitated the warts a bit by poking at them with very pointy tweezers before I put the acne treatment gel on, btw. I just got a feeling that the stuff would get down in the wart better. I'm not recommending anything, only telling you what I'm finding out. : )


----------



## tottui (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank you so much for your response. Right now thay arent that noticible on my face, but now I have it on my hands... like where the knuckles are and they feel very rough....
what marykay product are you using???... i want to try something new to see if it works...

thanks again


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Oct 28, 2007)

Anything with salicylic acid should really help. On your hands, though, you could use any number of wart meds on the market...it's the ones on the face you want to be more careful about what you use on them. 

I use the MK acne treatment gel, and it's definitely putting a dent in the ones on my face!


----------



## girlsaidwhat (May 12, 2008)

Hi again,

Well, the salicylic worked slightly, but I still have them. Last week, I started Retin A Micro....because Retin A is apparently used to treat flat warts. It stimulates your body to produce an immune response to them, as well as the rest of your skin. 

Even after a week, I can see that they are...definitely getting smaller and aren't as pronounced (they don't stand out as far...so aren't as noticeable). I'm excited to think that this might be the thing that works.

It's not for the faint of heart, though. Retin A takes time to get adjusted to, and I understand the first four weeks there is a lot of peeling...but that's what it's supposed to do. Once you're adjusted, it gets better. I think it's going to be worth it.


----------



## tottui (May 14, 2008)

For how long have you had them??

Mine are like 99.3% gone right now, thank God!!!.. my derm told me they would go away on its own.. I searched online and it said that too. I had mine for like 3 years.. the first year they werent that noticiable (sp?) but then they got worse! to the point where I would cry cause I couldnt stand them.

Hopefully they wont come back.... good luck with Retin-A!, hope it works!


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow, well....
What I was told were flat warts, I just this week found out are NOT. The things on my face I thought were flat warts are actually called sebaceous hyperplasia.  ??  I'm thrilled to no end that they aren't flat warts, of course. And wanted to mention it here in case anyone else thinks they might have them....it's good to get a second opinion. The dermatologist I saw last week laughed at me when I told her I had flat warts. She said "who told you that?"  It was my general practitioner. The derm went at them with an ablative laser. The scabs are starting to fall off and I can see that my skin will be much, much smoother. I'm very happy!!

Definitely get a second opinion, or ask if there is a chance that it could be sebaceous hyperplasia. : )


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlsaidwhat* 

 
_Wow, well....
What I was told were flat warts, I just this week found out are NOT. The things on my face I thought were flat warts are actually called sebaceous hyperplasia.  ??  I'm thrilled to no end that they aren't flat warts, of course. And wanted to mention it here in case anyone else thinks they might have them....it's good to get a second opinion. The dermatologist I saw last week laughed at me when I told her I had flat warts. She said "who told you that?"  It was my general practitioner. The derm went at them with an ablative laser. The scabs are starting to fall off and I can see that my skin will be much, much smoother. I'm very happy!!

Definitely get a second opinion, or ask if there is a chance that it could be sebaceous hyperplasia. : )_

 
Do they look like clear (skin colored) moles?  I think I have one above my right eyebrow.


----------



## _tiffany (Jun 3, 2010)

I was told I had flat warts under my eyebrows, it used to be bumpy and flesh colored and they just would not go away.  I used some wart prescription (I forget the name) and it really irritated my skin, but I guess that's what it's supposed to do so your body knows to combat it.  I stopped using the prescription since it was making me itch and then I started to swab hydrogen peroxide over the area and the bumps eventually went away or lessened in appearance.


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PTinNY* 

 
_Do they look like clear (skin colored) moles? I think I have one above my right eyebrow._

 
I'm curious as well! I've had a few things pop up on my forehead that I thought were pimples that didn't want to surface until now!


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 3, 2010)

I have to say, DO NOT google flat warts if you don't want to freak out. Now I'm all kinds of paranoid that I have HPV.


----------

